# Resale value of used Dura-Ace 7800 groupset?



## sjcaguy (Jul 14, 2005)

I just bought a bike with DA 7800 on it, circa 2007. It has about 2200 miles on it, freshly tuned/cleaned. I'd like to swap the componentry for SRAM stuff, and I'm wondering how much I could get for it on the used market. Everything is in really good shape and works beautifully. 

Thanks!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm thinking $650-800 since it's 3 years old and has low miles. At over 2200 miles has the chain ever been replaced?


----------



## sjcaguy (Jul 14, 2005)

terbennett said:


> I'm thinking $650-800 since it's 3 years old and has low miles. At over 2200 miles has the chain ever been replaced?


It has, yes. I don't know exactly when, but it's been swapped.


----------



## DisplayERROR (Dec 25, 2010)

I was actually interested in a 7800 groupset. Are they for sale?


----------

